# So.......



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Wife wanted wine.....I went to the store.
saw ingredients to make sangria.........got 'em
made huge pitcher of sangria for the wife and I........put it in the fridge to chill.
i am getting the boy ready for bed..............in 15 minutes.
just went downstairs to taste the huge pitcher of sangria.....it is excellent....................and.......................

wife fell asleep on the couch.

did I mention I have a huge pitcher of sangria in the fridge?


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

You better get to drinking! Enjoy!


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

two things....1)it'd be a shame to waste that booze.....2)....isn't it 40 there right now? wtf are you doing drinking sangria??? this is Whiskey Weather!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

....sucks...but maybe its time to see how sangria pairs with an hoyo epicure especial?

You could tell her in the morning about the excellent time she missed!arty:arty:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

MylesT said:


> two things....1)it'd be a shame to waste that booze.....2)....isn't it 40 there right now? wtf are you doing drinking sangria??? this is Whiskey Weather!!! :rofl:


It's colder than that out and you are right, it's brown liquor weather but she was watching Bobby Flay make a champagne and wine punch so when she asked me to get wine, I thought I'd make a sangria for her. Oh yeah, the pitcher is half empty ans I can barely type in English


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

scottw said:


> It's colder than that out and you are right, it's brown liquor weather but she was watching Bobby Flay make a champagne and wine punch so when she asked me to get wine, I thought I'd make a sangria for her. Oh yeah, the pitcher is half empty ans I can barely type in English


:drinking:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheers Scott!!


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Wellllll, if it were my wife, I'd have woken her ass up. Half a pitcher of sangria = lucky time. 

Hubba-hubba. :eyebrows:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Husband of the year!

...unless you drink all that Sangria, then you will be in.................the doghouse. :tongue1:


----------



## Es1topgun (Feb 21, 2013)

drink it if she asks tomorrow say the dog was thirsty lol jp


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sangria is gone....wife still sleeping, thankfully "lucky time" occurred earlier in the day. I am more drunk and bloated than Chris Farley on a bender but it's a good evening. I should have had a cigar but its too cold out.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Kinda jealous here... I'm having a Cherry Coke currently. :/


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

You gotta make strong sangria. Theres basically 2 versions... the kind you made that restaurants with a beer and wine license make. Then the kind with hard liquor. All the Cubans down here use brandy, rum, wine, and fruit. I don't make it so I could be missing a few ingredients but the stuff kicks your ass. If you wanted I could get you a great recipe for it.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Asleep on the couch?!! Doh! :doh:



scottw said:


> ....... Oh yeah, the pitcher is half empty ans I can barely type in English


:lol: Your doing great though Buddy! :thumb:



fuente~fuente said:


> Husband of the year!
> 
> ...unless you drink all that Sangria, then you will be in.................the doghouse. :tongue1:


In the doghouse? ..... I don't think so :nono:

He'll be on_ top_ of the doghouse howling at the moon! :sing: :biggrin:



scottw said:


> ...........I am more drunk and bloated than Chris Farley on a bender...........


Fwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! ound:

Thanks for the chuckles Scott! :high5:


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I love you guys lol


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wonder how Scott feels this morning!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Funny, I was wondering that myself!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I feel like a million bucks..................after taxes.

Not doing too bad, just started working, going to grab some coffee in a sec.


----------

